# How to attach ADA style Lily to canister filter



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I'm thinking about getting one one these sets: Glass Lily Pipe inflow and outflow Box Set (Small) 10mm

The only problem I don't know how I can attach this to my Fluval 104 canister filter. Based on this it has 14.5mm diameter hoses.

Does anyone have ideas about some rubber tube with different diameters ... and where this stuff can be sold?
I might need a plumbing connector with different diameter inputs ...

Thanks for looking.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

I think that's too small. How about the medium tubes? You can use silicone tape on the medium glass tube and slip the fluval tube over top making a snug fit. But check the fluval tubing collar and make sure it's what you think it is. There's also a larger set. You can purchase the silicone tape from any Lee Valley. They are mail order too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180451091301


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You can wrap the lilly w/electrical tape to fatten it up to fit the pipe. Use the series 700 as the adhesive doesn't "slip" nearly as much as other electrical tape. 

JME/HTH


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

InSpirit said:


> I think that's too small. How about the medium tubes? You can use silicone tape on the medium glass tube and slip the fluval tube over top making a snug fit. But check the fluval tubing collar and make sure it's what you think it is. There's also a larger set. You can purchase the silicone tape from any Lee Valley. They are mail order too.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180451091301


Thank you. I was thinking about this bigger tube, but it's too big. It can be used, but that small one is better. I have only 8 gallon tank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

wtac said:


> You can wrap the lilly w/electrical tape to fatten it up to fit the pipe. Use the series 700 as the adhesive doesn't "slip" nearly as much as other electrical tape.
> 
> JME/HTH


Thank you, it's a good point.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look what I've found. It's Adapter, fits .28 inch to .39 inch (7.2 mm - 10 mm) ID and .43 inch to .60 inch (11 mm - 15.2 mm) ID Tubing.

I will need a transparent silicon tube to connect it between lily and this adapter. And it will be *just it* 

I don't have 'Lee Valley' near my home
Do Home Depot, Rona or Canadian Tire supply such things?


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

I would think it would be easier to cuff the smaller lily as Wilson suggested or by using a small piece of 3/8" I.D.-5/8" O.D. vinyl tubing. If the lily is 10mm O.D. then this will work. You will probably need to heat this up a bit in a cup of hotwater to slip it on the glass tube. If you can't find 1/8" wall vinyl tubing you can always use two small pieces of 1/16" wall. One 3/8"-1/2". The larger 1/2"-5/8". It will look alot cleaner cuffing the lily. Be careful you don't break the glass tube. The silicone tape is self sealing. It sticks to itself. But being you will use the small lily, it would be better using tubing. Haven't seen the silicone tape in any Big Box store. A plumbing store may have it though but you would have to call around. I like having it in the tool box just in case I need to make a quick temporary repair on a leak. Lee Valley will mail it to you if you call their 1-800 number. Cuff the lily. It's the simplest way.


----------

